# Game Thread: Mavs and Warriors



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

LEts get a game thread going. I think this will not be as easy as we would all like to think. Look for Murphy to have a huge game inside, past our pathetic interior game. Gilbert Arenas, and Antwan Jamison will shine as alwyas and put up the numbers needed to get the job done. JRICH is very energetic and will be able to compete with dallas's speed and energy edge, and help bring excitement to the game. Golden state's playing style makes me think they are an improved version of the current mavs in the making.

Mavs 104
Golden State 106


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

Golden State has definately made me eat my words on a few occasions this year. Murphy will play huge inside, as you said, because the Mavs, with all their size, refuse to play interior D. But what the Mavs will do is OUTLAUNCH GState. I look to Nash to be the factor and have a huge game, getting his hands in on D. plays, and loose balls, and shooting high percentage from the perimeter. He'll do an effective job getting the ball to the right man for the open shot. 
Nash pulls off 23 pts 16 assists. 
Nowitzki 30pts 9 boards 
Mavs win 107 - 101.

I do not have much background knowledge on the Warriors so most of this is gut feel, and Mavs gameplay.


----------



## DIRKFAN28 (Feb 27, 2003)

Well i think that the Mavs will blow out these Warriors. Period!!! Not saying that the warriors wont put up a valiant effort, I just think that the Mavs will win hands down!


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

wow what a great game..91-91, warriors ball.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

man. mavs win by two. what a game


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

What happened to Dirk's ankle? Does it look like he'll be able to play next game?


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

it looked pretty bad, he landed on jrich's foot after taken a 3pt shot


----------

